
FCC Plan for Orderly Shutdown December 2018 - ISNIT
https://www.fcc.gov/document/fcc-plan-orderly-shutdown-december-2018
======
Bishonen88
(...) Up to three (4) employees will be retained to provide oversight or
conduct (...)

~~~
geocar
Yeah I saw that too...

Anyone have any idea how that works?

------
lifeisstillgood
tldr- FCC (and many other federal agencies?) will perform orderly shutdown on
Jan 3 if congress does not do the needful - it seems to be a game of chicken
between trump and democrats over funding the "mexican Wall".

It's amazing that this is barely news in the rest of the world - I know the
xmas timing makes news coverage / consumption weird but I completely missed
how serious this had got.

some background

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Government_shutdowns_in_the_...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Government_shutdowns_in_the_United_States)

~~~
belorn
I suspect a reason why its not that big news in the rest of the world is that
this kind of stuff tend to happen. Germany was without a government for almost
6 months, Sweden is still without a government since 9th September last year,
and I recall Iceland has a similar situation last election.

What seems more unique to the US situation is that the political turmoil could
results in regular employees not getting paid. If we get to the point that
people can't pay rent then I am sure it would quickly turn into emergency that
international news agency will talk about nonstop until resolved.

------
dalacv
list of govt shutdowns in the past

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Government_shutdowns_in_the_...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Government_shutdowns_in_the_United_States)

